# protein supplements??



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

i have a friend on my myspace page that sells supplements for dogs{MVP K9 supplements}he told me that i should start giving moose these.do i??is it safe??i dont want him to be freakish like some of the bullies i see but i want him to be muscular ..what do yall think??


----------



## SutterCane (Jan 9, 2009)

I think the muscles will come from genetics and conditioning more than a supplement. I supplement Remy's diet with meat a few times a week. Why not just go that route rather than paying alot of money for supplements?


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

belindabone said:


> i have a friend on my myspace page that sells supplements for dogs{MVP K9 supplements}he told me that i should start giving moose these.do i??is it safe??i dont want him to be freakish like some of the bullies i see but i want him to be muscular ..what do yall think??


Unscrupulous Bully Breeder Scam! Save your money. SutterCrane is correct your dogs lean muscle mass will come first from your dog genetics. Good nutrition (High Quality Kibble or RAW diet) and conditioning will bring it out.


----------

